# resperators?



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Does anyone use or have any experience with a face sheild/resperator? I sometimes wear one of the paper mask when sanding but I still end up breathing in lots of dust and it also builds up in my eyes. I've looked at these things before but have always been curious if it would just fog up in a hot garage or just not work well with a lot of sweat, etc. This is what I'm looking at,
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4923&refcode=75IN07RL
Any feedback?
later, biggreen


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I bought one of these at Home Depot. http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100074692

Figured I could use it for more than just sanding.

plus $260? ouch!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I use a resprator when messing with some woods. There are some woods that will mess you up big time. I have not used the full face shield but if thats what makes you feel good and safe...Do it.

My worst time was with cocobolo....that had me messed up for a few days. Beautiful wood but I gave it all away. If I ever do any again, it will be resprator, long sleeves, gloves....mopp level 4 LOL. I can't even touch that wood now.

You might think about a dust collector system if your body has any ill effects from dust. I just use a fan now to blow behind me and I built a small collector to move the dust away and into a trash can. Far from the best but I could afford it LOL.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I have a dust collector but I have to move it around from tool to tool now. It's great on the joiner and stationary sander, HUGE reduction in dust. My biggest problem is when sanding with either a belt or random orbit. I'm not set up yet to get the small hoses hooked up to the hand tools. I build mostly furniture so I'm all over the garage. Cedar is getting to my eyes now but hopefully this project will be done next weekend. If any of you guys go out for a beer stop by the Gingerman in Rice village, all the bar stools are mine, I'm doing the front patio tables and benches now. Hopefully deliver the last table set on the 29th.

later, biggreen


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

biggreen said:


> I have a dust collector but I have to move it around from tool to tool now. It's great on the joiner and stationary sander, HUGE reduction in dust. My biggest problem is when sanding with either a belt or random orbit. I'm not set up yet to get the small hoses hooked up to the hand tools. I build mostly furniture so I'm all over the garage. Cedar is getting to my eyes now but hopefully this project will be done next weekend. If any of you guys go out for a beer stop by the Gingerman in Rice village, all the bar stools are mine, I'm doing the front patio tables and benches now. Hopefully deliver the last table set on the 29th.
> 
> later, biggreen


Post up some pics


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Green..I'm sure no 'authority'...more like a 'newbie'..but when I was setting up the lathe shop, I tried the masks, etc..but they always fogged up my safety glasses and could sure smell whatever I was turning after I went to bed..LOL...Finally settled on the 1 HP Jet dust collector and my problems were solved. Not only sucked up all the dust and most of the chips, but made 'clean-up' after a session about 90 % easier.. Sounds like you got a big shop and would need alternate hoses for each piece of machinery, but networks like that can be done.. Prolly my little l HP might not take care of a large shop...but bigger units area available. Think mine cost about 225 at Rockler...and that was about the cost of a good respirator.. 

Good luck,...sounds like you are a 'woodworker' Big Time...LOL..Gingerman is near me..gonna stop by a take a look at your work...

Like Bill said...post up some pix for us to drool over....and..Bill, you scared the pee out of me with that cocobolo deal..Think I'll go weed thru some of my blanks now..LOL

Jim


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, first I'll have to get some pics of everything. Then I'll have to figure out how to post pics. Early next week for sure. I might have some of the bar stools on the home computer, I have some of the "progress" pics of the table/benches here. So how do I post pics?

later, biggreen


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

easy, when you make a post, just scroll down until you see "manage attachements", click that and it will open a box for you upload your pics...make sure they are the correct size..if unsure you can resize them here and save to your computer to load
http://www.lan-lord.net/photo_resize.aspx


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

BG....looking forward to seeing some pics of your work! We eat at Fuzzy's Pizza when we are down in that area (I hope they are still open!). gb


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

OK, first attempt with a picture. If it shows it's one of the tables almost done. They are 10' long and 2' wide. 
later, biggreen


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I guess it worked, I can see it on mine anyway. Here are some of the benchs stacked up in the back yard. All the wood is 4x6 cedar stained/sealed to match the existing deck at the bar.

later, biggreen


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They look heavy, can you still smell the cedar? I have thought about building some big items with cedar but I don't want to loose the smell. I know I can build a chest no problem but wondering about outdoor items.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

The girls at the bar can smell cedar. Two of the tables and 8 benchs are up there now. I think everything smells like cedar now. I don't think my garage will ever smell the same. At least it's a good smell.

later, biggreen


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow! BG....those are not going to blow away are they! Great looking work. How are they constucted as far as joinery? What type of machines are you using? Where are you getting your lumber??? jim


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

The wood came from a place down off 288, kinda, that sells mostly larger lumber for decks and stuff. I called them and had the wood delivered, never went to the store. I usually buy by wood at Houston Hardwoods off 34th street but I found out the cedar was coming from the exact same place and the shop down off 288 was cheaper. All the wood was rough so I "milled" it on my joiner. I don't have a planer yet so the boards were not the same thickness from end to end but it's patio furniture, not a church. Other than the joiner, a table saw, mitre saw, drill press, hand drills, belt, stationary and random orbit sander. I asked a question on here a couple months ago about joining thick cedar, that went no where. I seached every place I could find for advice and came up empty so I just started building. I wanted to do the bench and table tops with just glue, I had 6 benches finished and one table almost done, put the benches in the back yard and the next day one of the joints was trying to pull so I took a break to think about what I was doing. I ended up using 6" 3/8 lag bolts in recessed 1" holes to further secure the tops together. So they're gorilla glued, and lag bolted together. I also bought a 1" plug cutter to make plugs to fill the holes the bolts are in. Since, I found out Cedar absorbs water like a sponge I sealed the bottom of the legs and ends of the tops (all end grain) with two part epoxy then stained/sealed everything else. I think the hardest part of the whole thing is lining up the 1 5/8" hole in the table top with the cross support underneath for the umbrella. A forsnter bit with an extension does not drill a straight hole with a hand drill. I think the tables, dry, are somewhere in the 300# range. I joke with people at the bar if there's ever a threat of a tornado I'm not staying in the bar, I'm getting under one of the tables. It's all fun.

later, biggreen


----------

